# Help with replacement part



## dazedandconfuzed (Mar 30, 2021)

I need to replace the capacitor on my older air compressor. The original part is aerovox m24p3730mt2, however that part seems to obsolete. Anybody know which capacitor would be a replacement for it?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jkevin (Nov 19, 2020)

I had a similar situation with a compressor that was about 6 years old. Discontinued, and not all parts available. I think capacitors are pretty generic. I would look for one that had the same voltage, frequency (Hz), uF rating and physical size. Should work just fine.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

dazedandconfuzed said:


> m24p3730mt2


ok your specs for the oem cap are
M24P3730MT2
DISCONTINUED BY MANUFACTURER
CAPACITOR
30UF
370V
50/60HZ
70C temp
check your conversations


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

dazedandconfuzed,

I found one, as long as the measurements are close it may work for you.

Amazon.com: Motor Run Capacitor Round 30 uf MFD 370 Volt VAC 12717: Home Improvement 

Stephen



dazedandconfuzed said:


> I need to replace the capacitor on my older air compressor. The original part is aerovox m24p3730mt2, however that part seems to obsolete. Anybody know which capacitor would be a replacement for it?
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## dazedandconfuzed (Mar 30, 2021)

Thanks everyone for your quick response!


----------

